# qemu image problem with portsnap and freebsd-update



## lib13 (Nov 1, 2013)

I created a qemu FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE system to compare with another physical system I manage.  The virtual system is under a Linux host, which is configured with a tap network device. ip_forward and proxy_arp for host network device and tap are enabled.  In host, I added the route
`route add -host 192.168.1.102 dev tap2`

In the FreeBSD guest, the network is configured manually, I can access the Internet and ping works with IP numbers as well as with DNS lookups.  So far, so good. As an example:

`traceroute isc.portsnap.freebsd.org`
finds the server as 149.20.53.25 as portsnap.isc.freebsd.org

The problem is that when I try to use portsnap or freebsd-update, they find the mirrors, but then fetching fails.  What am I missing?


----------

